# MAX Boer Goats



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Calling all colored Boer goat breeders! Recently I've been told that their goats have horrible confirmation, or they through bad kids! I find this puzzling as they've been breeding dappled and colored Boer goats. I was really wanting to buy semen from MAX BOER GOATS ROCK THE SHOW (ABGA # 10595162)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE MAX BOER GOATS!!!!!! my Diesel is a grand son of Red Hot Dappled $, his father is Shaddrack from MBG but owned by Riley Boer Goats, his kids are wonderful


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t know if it’s fair to flat out say all their goats have terrible confirmation, and I don’t think they do. There is a lot of good goats out there that have max in their pedigree so how can ALL be terrible? 
If you like this buck what I would do is look at HIM. Does he have have the confirmation you are wanting in your herd? If he is then I would dig a little deeper and see what you think about what he has thrown. Message them and ask if they have pictures of any of his offspring. 
I know with a lot of breeders I look at their goats and there is a good handful that I’m drooling over and then there are ones that I look at and think ehhh they are not bad. So I would just look into him, his lines, and what he has produced.
FYI I have no clue about this buck himself


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

A local breeder brought in a MAX boer goats buck a few years ago that was amazing. Both he and his kids did very well at shows and I bought a couple of his best daughters off of them. I have seen lines that are flashy colored, but not as correct too. I think just like any breeder, they have some that are better than others.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe someone telling you that because they do not want to compete against those lines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you like the buck you are wanting to AI with, then go for it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> Calling all colored Boer goat breeders! Recently I've been told that their goats have horrible confirmation, or they through bad kids! I find this puzzling as they've been breeding dappled and colored Boer goats. I was really wanting to buy semen from MAX BOER GOATS ROCK THE SHOW (ABGA # 10595162)


That may have been a culled buck that somehow missed out on wethering. People on here learn not to sell an intact buck that does not meet their own personal criteria.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know that they don't have nice goats. I do know they have been major color breeders and their goats tend to sell well. Not sure how they show though as I honestly hadn't paid much attention. I do think however, anyone can have a goat that doesn't have great conformation, even big breeders.
I think it should come down to, do you like him? Do you like his offspring? Will he add to your herd? If it's for color is he adding the conformation and size you want?
A big issue with colored goats overall is bone, width and power. I love browsing the Facebook groups and seeing all of the goats - of every color for sale, bragging, sharing, etc. and that is the one thing I notice. BUT, I notice there are some awesome looking colored goats, they are improving greatly. It's making me want to get into having a nice colored or dappled Boer goat.

I will say that I am one that believes that Dappled goats are not true Boer goats as in from South Africa. I am one that thinks somewhere along the lines years ago when Dapples started showing up that they have been crossed with some Nubians to introduce the color. 
HOWEVER, I do believe these are true AMERICAN Boer goats, they are the Boer goat of our country and the future of the breed here. In South Africa, they don't have Dappled Boer goats per many Boer goat breeders there, a Boer goat is red head/white body only. 

Our next doe due in about 6 weeks is bred to an ennobled dappled buck, our first time breeding to an outside buck and we are so excited! Sadly, color may not happen as he tends to through traditional or spotted headed traditionals when bred to a traditional doe, but he has added bone and width to his kids which we need. Can't help but want some color, but I know not to get overly excited about that part lol.


----------



## MAX (Jan 31, 2019)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> Calling all colored Boer goat breeders! Recently I've been told that their goats have horrible confirmation, or they through bad kids! I find this puzzling as they've been breeding dappled and colored Boer goats. I was really wanting to buy semen from MAX BOER GOATS ROCK THE SHOW (ABGA # 10595162)


Hello GF3, I suggest you visit MAX Boer Goats website and You Tube Channel to see for yourself the quality of Colored Boers we breed. Our adage has always been not to sell an animal that we would not use in our program. We currently have produced 3 Ennobled Dappled Boers - all Ennobled the hard way; showing against top Traditional Boers and obtaining necessary progeny points through naturally produced (no flushing /AI) offspring that excelled in the show ring. You also don't stay in business for 22 years and Ennoble Colored animals if you produce poor quality.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Max, I was hoping you would pop in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, Max boers. 
Glad to hear from you.


----------



## MAX (Jan 31, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> Hi Max, I was hoping you would pop in!


Hi Spidy1!


----------



## MAX (Jan 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Welcome, Max boers.
> Glad to hear from you.


Thank you, Pam! Looks like a great site.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I know nothing about the MAX bloodlines, etc (no offense, @MAX I just don't follow that as that is not my interest, I'm sure your goats are fantastic) I will say that I believe that the people who decided that SA Boers somehow are THE Boers have missed their mark, because most places in the world do not have the climate to keep those animals healthy. I personally would rather have a Boer from New Zealand, than from South Africa, until Kentucky has a climate like South Africa.

I believe all of us should be striving to produce animals that fit well into the ecosystem we've plopped them into, and demanding that a savannah animal do well in a rainforest environment, because some one "said" they should, is to continue pouring good money after bad.

Sorry all. I love the Boer breed, but it needs to be something that can thrive here, not something I have to keep alive here. That isn't value. That's bankruptcy.

Again, apologies to all Boer breeders here. I mean no insult. I love Boers, especially their temperaments.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree with you, they have to do well where you put them, you have to breed them down to what you want, what does best in your environment, it may take many generations but can be done, same with all species, you cant expect a lille dog from Cuba to do well outside in Mane, that just dosnt happen, as for Boers, they do get winter in SA, maybe different than ours, but cold enough for them to get wool, the goats have bean bred enough here to be well adapted to our environment, they now do well in most of our claimants, I have seen (pics and right ups) of places from Alaska to (personally seen) the deep desert of AZ, not much different than Alpines, come from the high cold Swiss/French Alps brought to our low hot desert for dairy, after a few generations they do great.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

I want to say that the buck is half of the equation on the "bad offspring" types that you mentioned. Sometimes certain crosses just do not work out well together even if both parents look amazing. A couple of mine have Max in their pedigrees. I will be honest that isn't the reason I purchased them. I purchased them because they had something I needed in my herd. I love color as much as the next person , especially blacks. I am a sucker for them. The decision is yours. Aside from color what do you see being brought to the table by the buck you are choosing? I am nowhere near the level of those that show. I have one FB doe, one FB buck and a few commercial does. I look at what is in front of me on my does and purchased accordingly with what would **most likely** bring the most improvement across the board to my herd. The kids I have on the ground now are from a PB buck. That buck was not the most glamorous looking fellow when I got him but his kids far exceeded my expectations with good bone and great gains. We retained most of the does from him. The FB buck I mentioned is earmarked for those does. The one thing I thought was lacking in the PB buck was length. His kids are built much better with better horn sets etc. With luck the new fellow should add some additional length to them. Who knows maybe some dapples as well. Anyway my point is go by your gut and what you know knowledge wise and if what they are bringing to the table is what you want go for it. I do not care how great an animal is you will not always get great show animals out of them. That isn't a knock on Max goats or any other. It is just fact. Having the pedigree can help with your decision because you can see what has come from those lines. Also bare in mind a kid can have the genetics and the build but if they don't have the nutrition to give them the ability to grow to their potential you can end up with a stunted goat you would never imagine could produce anything worth keeping.Point is take what people say with a grain of salt. There are many factors besides just genes that can have one end up with problems.


----------



## DerekJames (Sep 22, 2021)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> Calling all colored Boer goat breeders! Recently I've been told that their goats have horrible confirmation, or they through bad kids! I find this puzzling as they've been breeding dappled and colored Boer goats. I was really wanting to buy semen from MAX BOER GOATS ROCK THE SHOW (ABGA # 10595162)


I have two Max does that I purchased in 2019. Both are big, powerful animals with flat, wide back, exploding chests and nice hips, as most Max goats tend to be. One of them is slightly short-ribbed and had a bit less feed conversion than some, but she is spectacular everywhere else, has an amazing defined 5 separate color pattern and threw a fabulous couple of colored kids sired by Moonslinger last year. Sadly, the big boned silver, tan, black and red doeling didn't make it, but the red and white paint buck is a monster in every way and terrific in every category, except like his momma, he could use another rib length. at 12 months old, he tips the scale north of 230 lbs. Unfortunately, I missed the significant boat by not showing him because he hit the ground muscled up, tracking wide and looking great from day one. 

The other Max doe I bought is absolutely huge and looks great, as well. Her down point is that she does not have a particularly feminine head and neck, but not terrible. She is flat, long wide, great chest and hips and has long, dappled grey, red and white hair. She is gorgeous. Unfortunately, her fertility has been an issue and I have yet to get anything out of her after more than 2 years of trying and over 15 breedings from 6 different bucks. I'm doing some things a little different this time and trying again next month. 

As far as Max Boer Goats, the breeders go, they were THE preeminent breeder of color for many years. They got in early, remained vigilant and smartly brought in the right new blood for many, many years and didn't have much competition. It is really hard to stay THE preeminent anything forever and I think it is easy for other people to see a slight drop in quality from a bad crop, reduction in number of commendations or even a change in what the market looks from the product as "all going to hell in a hand basket over there", when in fact, the quality can still be really good. No doubt their heyday was IMAX 3-D, To The Moon, Hot Dappled $, etc., But, let's face it, that period is a pretty hard act to follow and I would be hard pressed to name any breeder of color who could come close to that line of consecutive masterpieces in goat confirmation, even today 15 years later, much less back then. 

But, you also have to know what you are looking for. I wanted massive size and power and that is what you get from Max goats. If you are looking for super femininity and sleek lines to add to your already large bloodlines, Max probably is not your breeder (although you may find a goat with those here and there in their roster). Do your research and remember that every breeder is different, every herd is different, and goat is different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread is 2019.


----------



## DerekJames (Sep 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> This thread is 2019.


LOL. Yes, I noticed that AFTER I hit enter and it posted. I had never been on the forum before and it didn't even occur to me that something that old would even be still be on it. 

Hey on another note, that's a great looking buck on your signature pic. What's the story on him? 

Derek


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@DerekJames Welcome to TGS, glad you decided to become a member.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww thank you so much. 

Yep, I noticed older threads popping up too. 
Don’t know why, either, but I have responded to the old threads in the past, LOL.


----------

